# What a naughty goat. LOL



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

We were cleaning the goat pen so the goats were out browsing and getting inot trouble. Here is Freesia on on my prch planter. This is the look she gave me when I told her to get off. What a naughty goat. LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What a face! LOL


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

:laugh::ROFL:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:slapfloor::laugh::ROFL:


----------



## LaMee (Jul 21, 2012)

Haha:kidblack::kidblue::angelgoat:arty::laugh::ROFL:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!! She's like yeah right, I'm happy where I am LOL


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

That is priceless.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Truly priceless 
That's amazing i love it!!!!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Too funny!! LOL


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: definitely priceless !!
That one really should be framed , lolol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..that is too funny!!!


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

I took the picture with my cell phone. I knew she had turned her head away when I told her to get down but didn't realize she was also sticking her tongue out until I saw the picture on my computer. My 5 year old son saw the picture and sad "she's bad", when I asked why he said "because she is sticking her tongue out at you". LOL.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

That's funny! She's nice enough to keep her feet out of the soil, though.

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------

